# knowledge about applets



## pat270881 (21. Mrz 2005)

Hello,

I have two questions regarding applets:

1) Do I need a Web-Server like Tomcat to run applets or can I simply open them in the browser?

2) How can I compile an applet in the eclipse environment?

thx

pat


----------



## Campino (21. Mrz 2005)

pat270881 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I have two questions regarding applets:
> 
> ...



Hello, 

first you are in an German forum, it isn't very intelligent to ask English questions here.

1) No, you don't need a Server like Tomcat. You can open it in the browser. To use it in a homepage, you can use the normal Webserver (where the homepage is on).

2) eclipse compiles applets hisself. You only have to take the class files from the bin-Folder from your Project Directory. Then you had to prepare a html-page for the applet and open it in your browser. You can test your applet with eclipse by using Run->Run as...->Java Applet. To create a jar-archive for your applet you can use file->export. This jar-archive can be put in a html-page like normal class files.


----------



## Dreezard (21. Mrz 2005)

hey campino. You have to speak english if you want to program seriously! I dont't think that there's a big problem with english here. So it is !(not very intelligent) ^^

Well. To the questions:
1) @Campino: Not every webserver supports Java-servlets, so if you want to use them it is the best to set up a server by your selft. I can recommend apache! But if it's just an applet, every webserver will work with it.

2) @Campino: right ;-)


----------



## Roar (21. Mrz 2005)

@dreezard zu 1: es geht um applets, nicht um servlets


----------



## Dreezard (21. Mrz 2005)

ich weiß. Ich habe das ja nur hinzugefügt, weil ich viele Leute kenne die als erstes immer erst mal n Chat-applet machen. Dazu ist ja ein Servlet nötig. Sie werden eh relativ häufig verwendet. Is halt ne Fußnote mit ungünstiger Formulierung ^^

Edit Illuvatar: Hier als Antwort geschriebenr Doppelpost von örs gelöscht. Siehe auch
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=16415


----------

